
Porting Apache Mynewt OS to GigaDevice GD32 VF103 on RISC-V - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/porting-apache-mynewt-os-to-gigadevice-gd32-vf103-on-risc-v-4054a5922493
======
lupyuen
RISC-V will be everywhere... Starting with GigaDevice GD32 VF103! Find out why
I think this brand new microcontroller is important to the IoT Ecosystem...
And its strange link to STM32 Blue Pill and Mynewt OS

